# Good weekend - brag ;-)



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Showed in Spokane WA this past weekend with two dogs and I was really pleased with their performance.... Just wanted to share since y'all can appreciate it more than my non-showing pet-owner friends. 

My older dog was in Utility B/Open B both days and walked away with one UDX leg, about 30 OM1 points, 8 OTCH points, an Open win, Utility win, and HIT (197.5 in Open B). Our first OTCH points and B wins too so thrilled doesn't really begin to describe it..... 

My young dog finished her CD in April and picked up two Open A passes this weekend for her first time in the ring. Just need one more to title; we have two chances for it next weekend so might make it. I was really happy with her since I apparently forgot the broad jump was part of Open until about 10 days before the trial... she was walking the jump as of Monday so we'd been training hard all week. : She picked up a first (186.5) and second (188), one of only two qualifiers out of 14 dogs both days. Fronts and finishes and one no-sit got us on all the points - I was just happy to be completing the essentials of the exercises for now.

We were also in Grad Open but didn't qualify there - close though - we might pick up some passes next week. For only having her 7 months she's doing _very_ nicely.

All in all a pretty awesome weekend at a great venue.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice.. congrats! Sounds like a great weekend to me!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice!!!! Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratuations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great weekend to me  Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great weekend! congrats!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a wonderful weekend.


----------

